# Sig 226 German



## starsky74torino (May 4, 2012)

Hi, I have a 226 full German manufacture 1994 model. it is an amazing quality pistol and I love it,however 
I want one with the accessory rail thats full German manufacture, as far as I know there are 2 options...
1. E26R-9-BSS-GER
2. E26R-9-B-GER
could anyone tell me the difference between them in quality,accuracy,reliability and future value. I ask about the future because I was told only 500 of the E26R-9-BSS-GER were imported to the US.
I dont care how expensive the best one is, I just want the best my $ can buy.
thanks


----------

